

How Infochimps wants to become Heroku for Hadoop - dbin78
http://gigaom.com/cloud/how-infochimps-wants-to-become-heroku-for-hadoop/

======
mrflip
By the way, the majority of the code that powers our platform is open-source:
check out Ironfan at <http://github.com/infochimps-labs/ironfan> and the full
suite at <http://infochimps.com/labs>

Would love any early feedback on the documentation and install experience --
hit me as @mrflip on github or flip at infochimps.com

